# Bad Melanotan Sides?



## Serc. (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey guys, im just wondering if these side effects are common for melanotan II (MT 2).

I had my first shot yesterday, i started with a very small dose of around 150mcg.

I injected it into my bellyfat and I did aspirate to make sure i wasnt in a vein, i know its nearly impossible to hit a vein in S.c. injections but i just wanted to be sure.

After the shot i had a big evening meal and around 20 mins after the shot i started to feel the sides.

I did get lightheaded, dizziness, nausea and felt like im gonna throw up but lucky that i didnt had to.

But what really scared me was that my face turned blood red and hot, aswell as my chest and especially the area around my neck. It was really hot and lobster red. My Body Temp and Blood pressure were normal.

I was sitting at the open window, the nausea went away after 40-60 mins and then the dizziness started to disappeared aswell.

But it took more than 2 hours until my face, chest and neck were going back to normal.

I heard people usually get nausea after the shot but just for about 20 mins, and most of them shooting up to 1mg and i was just doing 150mg and felt really bad for about an hour.

What you guys think? Should i stop using it or are these common sides that will go away?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Try taking a anti histamine before you jab, or have the jab at bedtime with your supper or do all these things.


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

These are common side effects for your first shot. You probably won't even get them again if you do the same dose the following day. I always dose no more than 0.25 for the first 2-3 days. After that I can just move up to the dose I want and I get no sides.

The side effects will return if I don't take a dose for 2 days In a row.


----------



## Serc. (Mar 9, 2014)

Alright, thanks for your fast replies really appreciate your help mates!

I thought about anti histas but i havent got them on hand.

And how did you guys felt the day after your first shot?

I did notice a little bit of a sick feeling today and a bit of an headache, can be the placebo effect or maybe because i had less sleep last night.

Btw, do you guys aspiriate when shooting MT? Im just a bit scared, heard people died because they shot it in a vein (notsureifbrosience)


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Done my first mtII jab last night, first time in a year or so. After about ten mins felt a little sicky and flushed. Bed time came and took about 30mins before I could fall asleep although feeling very tired didn't have the best sleep.

Woke up this morning and still felt a bit rough with a slight headache but not to bad now. Do another 1mg tonight.

I usually do 4 in a row to start then maintain with 2 a week thereafter.

It's common to get these sides at first but the worst of the sides usually die off for me after the first week, may get the odd flush though or slight sicky feeling. Tends to affect my appetite also.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

@Serc. I'm in the same situation as you. I avoided MT-2 for years and now decided to use it. First dose I felt like I'm allergic and that something totally wrong is gonna happen to me. However, today is my 4th shot and no side effects whatsoever anymore. However, I didn't get the nausea, the MT-2 I have is very pure and it seems more people report that they don't get nausea from it like from other MT-2.


----------



## alterntego (Jun 10, 2010)

for one , 150mcg is way to much to start for many . Try a third of that .

Its best for yours truly to take doses around 7pm if your hitting the pillow around 9:30 pm . Don't eat anything after you dose for at least a 1/2hr . I like to get the sack w/o eating when dosing mt2 .

Heres an extra . Try it . I like to recon a vile and let it sit for about 60 days . Then when you do hit it its all libido . Doesnt take long and does it ever work . Its great for those long weekends with a lil princess .Dose 1-2 times per day and for up to a week is as long as testing has gone . Thats always the very special bottle in the box .


----------



## Serc. (Mar 9, 2014)

alterntego said:


> Heres an extra . Try it . I like to recon a vile and let it sit for about 60 days . Then when you do hit it its all libido . Doesnt take long and does it ever work . Its great for those long weekends with a lil princess .Dose 1-2 times per day and for up to a week is as long as testing has gone . Thats always the very special bottle in the box .


You mean that you dont get the tanning effects and sides from MT2 after 60 days of recon. the powder with bact water.

So you just have the sexual side effects (actually benefits) left, which is rock hard wood and increased libido?

Am i right?


----------



## alterntego (Jun 10, 2010)

Thats pretty much what I am saying . I think the tanning is still there but not as pronounced .

Accidently left a vial in the vitamin cabinet once and said what the heck , may as well try it and BOOM . Now I always keep an older bottle in the fridge . I have used PT-141 and still have some left but it doesnt do nearly as good as an old bottle of mt2


----------



## Serc. (Mar 9, 2014)

Whats your dosing protocol? And often do you inject it if you wanna hit your GF on the weekend?


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

After one week of usage I detected new black/brown spots and I stopped. In my case the libido / hardons weren't that noticeable or intense. Maybe my testosterone levels are not up to par either. However the new brown spots freak the **** out of me and I don't get scarred easily...


----------



## alterntego (Jun 10, 2010)

Serc. said:


> Whats your dosing protocol? And often do you inject it if you wanna hit your GF on the weekend?


Not much of a protocol at all . Just whats needed . It hits me in about an hour and lasts quite awhile . I do like to go over board but thats with most things . 100mcg per day before bed is good to go but a.m and p.m dosing is a kick in the ass . The over board thing carries over to throwing a cialis in there with the Mt2 . Get the f'n cameras out cuz that puts me into pornstar status . I got more tricks for dicks(herbals) but this scenario is at the top of the list .


----------

